# that one villager who won't give you their photo



## LunaLili (Oct 27, 2020)

Been trying to get Stitches photo for about a month and given him fossils, stacks of my non native fruit (apples), expensive items via DIYs and even a 20,000 bell t.v. and everytime in return....clothes just clothes! I'm starting to feel like Stitches is knowingly doing this to drive me nuts. Does anyone else have that one villager like my Stitches?


----------



## Rosch (Oct 27, 2020)

I have one.  It's Puck.

I had Sherb on my island far less then Puck yet I got his photo immediately. I've been constantly giving Puck wrapped fruit stacks, hanging terrariums and iron wall lamps. I've been bothering him constantly trying to ask favors or treasure hunts, and still nothing.

Sometimes, I ask myself if I already got his photo and I just couldn't remember. But I always take a screenshot when my villagers give me their photos. I've checked my album and there's none.


----------



## LunaLili (Oct 27, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I have one.  It's Puck.
> 
> I had Sherb on my island far less then Puck yet I got his photo immediately. I've been constantly giving Puck wrapped fruit stacks, hanging terrariums and iron wall lamps. I've been bothering him constantly trying to ask favors or treasure hunts, and still nothing.
> 
> Sometimes, I ask myself if I already got his photo and I just couldn't remember. But I always take a screenshot when my villagers give me their photos. I've checked my album and there's none.


That sucks  hopefully you'll get it soon! The same thing happen with Marshal I started working on getting his picture about a week ago and he just gave me it today, the photo system is super weird


----------



## tolisamarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Give him a gift, if the doesn't give you a photo, close & reload. Give him the gift again. Rinse & Repeat until you get his photo.

Even at max friendship there's only a 10% chance of receiving a photo from a villager.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 27, 2020)

Static asked to leave today and I don't have his photo. It has been two months.


----------



## LunaLili (Oct 27, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Static asked to leave today and I don't have his photo. It has been two months.


Did you tell him not to leave??


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 27, 2020)

LunaLili said:


> Did you tell him not to leave??


I told him to stay. I didn't feel like taking the chance with rng to move the bubble to someone else tomorrow and villager hunt. Villager hunting is so tiring.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 27, 2020)

This is Tasha for me. I'm probably going to just reset for it the next time a campsite villager stops by or when my villagers start asking about moving again. My 3 most recent villagers were campsite visitors, so I've been really itching to island hop lately.


----------



## LunaLili (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah I get it, I haven't gone villager hunting myself but seen youtubers do 200+ tickets and still never find their dreamies it's something you really need to be in the mindset for


----------



## Le Ham (Oct 27, 2020)

Up until a few days ago, it was Sprinkle, my peppy starter from back in March and I don't TT. So 7 months have gone by before she has finally awarded me her picture. That's not to say I gifted her something every single day, but it took Billy, Clay, Urs and Rodney much less effort to win over. Here's hoping Melba and Roscoe won't play hard to get.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes Merengue got herself voted off the island because of this


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 27, 2020)

For me, this was Goldie. *knocks on wood* She was my starting normal villager, and I had her for about four or five months. It helped that she is one of my favourite villagers across the board; I just got sick of seeing her interior, which I had demolished by giving her multiple bugs and fish that she had asked for. 

To me, it was just odd luck that I had so many other villagers whom I had only had around for four to six weeks give me their photo before Goldie ever did.   I tried both full inventory and resetting methods until I finally gave up and went back to gifting her two wrapped foreign fruits, which eventually landed me her photo. ❤


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 27, 2020)

Leopold is my villager. Oh well. He just won't leave until I have his photo. He was my first smug and I have photos of all of my first starting villagers, so I need his.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 27, 2020)

I’ve been playing since March and I’ve only received one photo so far. I clearly don’t send enough gifts.


----------



## Aurita (Oct 27, 2020)

For me it’s Bones ): he was my 3rd villager and I shower him with presents and my love and he still hasn’t given me his photo  I’m not trying to TT for his photo since he’s not leaving my island but dang he’s playing hard to get


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm looking at you, Raymond! That business cat will be the death of me. I've given him crowns, clothes, fossils, fruit, expensive items. I've spent time with him, given gifts for him, given up items he's asked me for. So far NOTHING has worked on him. Months later I still don't have his photo. I've switched up my tactics now. I'm just going to give him gifts I want him to have and see what happens. Obviously overwhelming him with stuff didn't work.


----------



## Berrymia (Oct 27, 2020)

And here I am; vibing with no pictures at all lmao. I’m at 500ish hours and most villagers I have since the beginning.
It could be Bc I deny all favors that are delivery and don’t gift items and clothing because I like my villagers to stay original ooops. Lately I’ve started to wrap a bunch of fruits in gift paper and give out these but so far no success


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 27, 2020)

At this moment, it's Kidd. He's been on the island for longer than some of the other villagers I have photos of, has gotten just as many gifts if not more, and just refuses to give his picture. Perhaps he knows he might get booted as soon as he gives me one.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2020)

all of them ): ): ): only frita gave me her picture and i don't even have her on my island anymore. i give most of my villagers a non native fruit every day (because i don't want to mess up their wardrobe or house, sometimes i give a flower though) and i only get ugly clothes.

and i know i am best friends with several if not most of them because they have taught me all best friend emotes ):


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 27, 2020)

I've obtained all their photos now, but Scoot was the most difficult for me. He was the last to give me his photo even though he's my starter and I was gifting him things since March


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 27, 2020)

This is ALL OF MY ANIMALS.

Granted I'm not giving them presents of fruit everyday but I have given them gifts they not only like BUT WEAR MULTIPLE TIMES, I talk to them daily, I always do their requests, the good stuff. I feel like I have a more natrural, not forced friendship with my animals, like I genuinely look up gifts they'd like based on their style and fav colours, I don't bard them with coconuts everyday, I even wrap up their gifts in their fav colours (which I read colour doesn't have an impact on Friendship points but oh well). I'm not trying to force my way to get their pic, but they've all been on my island for MONTHS, esp Pierce who was there at the start, and no pic. Another game mechanic that feels like a grind.

I guess the saying applies to digital animals too, the fastest way to an animals heart is throu their stomach


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 27, 2020)

omg. i had one, gala. 
i've had gala since april 13th if i'm remembering correctly.
I used the wrapped fruit method for about 2 MONTHS and only recently did I finally get her photo.
Funny thing is, I've had Lucy since late august/early September, and I got her photo a day after I got Gala's.
Now I have all 10.... thankfully...


----------



## amyahh (Oct 27, 2020)

that was me with cheri & she was my absolute favorite villager ): I eventually gave up but she FINALLY gave me her photo after delivering her a present from another villager which was very surprising lol


----------



## petrichr (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes this is Phoebe for me, I've had her for 2 months. Even Genji and Melba who moved after her have given me theirs.



Rosch said:


> Sometimes, I ask myself if I already got his photo and I just couldn't remember. But I always take a screenshot when my villagers give me their photos. I've checked my album and there's none.


I can also search their name in your catalog!


----------



## tajikey (Oct 27, 2020)

I've been pretty lucky with photos. I believe my home has 12-15 of them. The only thing I gift are wrapped blue rose wreaths. Currently working on Beau and Rory, but Dom and Pashmina are in the process of moving in, so I'll have four villagers to whom I'll gift daily. Thankfully my blue rose count is north of 125.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 27, 2020)

petrichr said:


> I can also search their name in your catalog!



I checked but photos of villagers are not registered in the catalog, only posters.


----------



## petrichr (Oct 27, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I checked but photos of villagers are not registered in the catalog, only posters.


oh... there goes my "smart" theory LOL!


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 27, 2020)

I switch new villagers in and out like hot potatoes but the bane of my existence was Pecan at one point. 

She's long gone now, so it's all good.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Oct 28, 2020)

Broccolo is holding out on me.  I’m ready for him to move on.  He even had the moving thought bubble.  Villagers that have arrived more recently have given me their photos.  But Broccolo is holding out.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Oct 28, 2020)

While I have all of my villager’s photos now, it took me forever to get Stella’s and Filbert’s! I was not that surprised, since they were both in the second half of my villagers. But my third place winner was Wendy—she’s my starter peppy!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 28, 2020)

I think Punchy’s took me maybe the longest to get even with a lot of tting. I don’t remember how long it took, but I believe I got pictures from some villagers I had for shorter amount of time first before his or Kiki’s .

Right now I am working on Graham and Judy. I haven’t had Judy for long and Graham I had for a couple weeks maybe now, but I haven’t been tting a lot or giving them fruit every day.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 28, 2020)

Hazel was among the first 2 villagers I started the game with and was one of the last to give me her picture. She knew she would have to move out once she gave me her picture .


----------



## Fenix (Oct 28, 2020)

Pietro is the one. It's been a while since he is here and there is no way of getting it. I just stopped trying at some point.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 28, 2020)

Actually, no one of my villagers gave me their photo so far, even if I give my best to be nice and gifting them tons of stuff. Now while I'm not directly collecting photos and wouldn't mind if I don't get any at all, I expected however to get at least one photo as a respond for my efforts already. I guess the friendship levels are still too low, who knows, I will just continue and see if I get any at the end.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Sometimes, I ask myself if I already got his photo and I just couldn't remember. But I always take a screenshot when my villagers give me their photos. I've checked my album and there's none.



You can check on Harv's island. I actually had a similar situation with Molly. Colton, Reneigh, and Sly all came after her while I had all their photos but not her's. I got curious if I sold it on accident. I checked the catalogue and realized I couldn't see it there. Sydney got the move out thought bubble, and I threw a little party at Harv's island for her cause I got bummed out a little. When there I realized I could see/put out any photos I had obtained and Molly's was absent.

Today Sydney is in boxes and Molly gave me her picture. I guess she just wanted that security to stay on the island for Halloween.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 29, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> This is ALL OF MY ANIMALS.
> 
> Granted I'm not giving them presents of fruit everyday but I have given them gifts they not only like BUT WEAR MULTIPLE TIMES, I talk to them daily, I always do their requests, the good stuff. I feel like I have a more natrural, not forced friendship with my animals, like I genuinely look up gifts they'd like based on their style and fav colours, I don't bard them with coconuts everyday, I even wrap up their gifts in their fav colours (which I read colour doesn't have an impact on Friendship points but oh well). I'm not trying to force my way to get their pic, but they've all been on my island for MONTHS, esp Pierce who was there at the start, and no pic. Another game mechanic that feels like a grind.
> 
> I guess the saying applies to digital animals too, the fastest way to an animals heart is throu their stomach


This.

I've never over-gifted villagers just to get their photo...I don't like the idea of having to buy their friendship, so I let mine happen naturally through casual conversation, gift giving and occasional running of errands.

Teddy finally gave me his picture about 2 weeks ago. I've had him since March lol
So for anyone else wanting to go this route, be prepared for a long haul.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally. Puck finally gave me his photo.

I will be shuffling villagers again after Halloween and sadly, while I love Puck, he didn't have the same attachment I have with some of my villagers. But alas, my search for my permanent villagers continues.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 30, 2020)

WOLFGANG- This boi literally refuses to give me his photo. I'm pretty sure our friendship is super high now. I have given him so many gifts and done his favours for him. 

I am kind of just laying off for a bit and seeing if he will give it too me when i'm not trying.


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 30, 2020)

LUCKY!! I've had this boy for months now and gift him wrapped fruits daily, yet Kabuki, Audie, and Tangy all gave me their photos before him despite me obtaining them after I got Lucky.


----------

